# Has this happened to anyone else taking psyllium?



## ihatemycolon (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so I take psyllium with miralax every day in 8 ounces of orange juice. It makes my poop float, which doesn't really worry me too much. Today however, I have bright red portions of my poop. I'm wondering how concerned I should be. See, whenever I take the psyllum, my poop takes on the color of whatever i mix it with. Therefore it usually looks like an orange log  Yesterday I drank an unordinarily large amount of red kool-aid. My stupid colon is notorious for not digesting food colorings (poop out torqoise when I ate captain crunch). I'm thinking the red had an easier time of sticking around because it was absorbed by the psyllium, which absorbs liquid and expands. So I'm leaning toward not being so concerned but at the same time... you know how it goes.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

ihatemycolon said:


> Ok so I take psyllium with miralax every day in 8 ounces of orange juice. It makes my poop float, which doesn't really worry me too much. Today however, I have bright red portions of my poop. I'm wondering how concerned I should be. See, whenever I take the psyllum, my poop takes on the color of whatever i mix it with. Therefore it usually looks like an orange log  Yesterday I drank an unordinarily large amount of red kool-aid. My stupid colon is notorious for not digesting food colorings (poop out torqoise when I ate captain crunch). I'm thinking the red had an easier time of sticking around because it was absorbed by the psyllium, which absorbs liquid and expands. So I'm leaning toward not being so concerned but at the same time... you know how it goes.


Yes you are correct I would say it is the psyllium which has absorbed the food coloring's. I noticed when i eat strawberry's and some times with red sauce's that have tomatoes i see red in my stool. You immediately panic even though you know its probably something you eat.... I know the feeling! We have got to learn to stop checking our stools all the time lol.


----------

